# 2009 NGRC Lodging



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

We've been getting so excited about the national convention next year in Denver. I thought for a change we would stay at the hosting hotel. Their normal rates are around $129 per night. When their reservation calendar finally opened up that far away, imagine my surprise to find that they have special prices for the convention. During the show, the rooms are $239 per night! So not only are they making a bunch of money for use of the venue, that's not enough, they have to charge attendees an extra $110 to stay there. What's up with that? Do they want to chase people away?



Looks like a Motel 6 search again.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

While I have not yet actually called for rates yet, the website says it is $115 per night. You do need to call a special number to get the convention rates. http://www.2009ngrc.com 

This is info from Frank Week, the DGRS publicity chair ... 
"As noted in my letter, the convention hotel is the Denver Marriott Technical Center, located close to the intersection of Interstate 25 and Interstate 225 south of Denver. The convention rate is very competitive with nearby hotels that offer far less amenities. The hotel will begin taking reservations on July 29 on their special reservation line 800-228-9290. I suggest that you not use any other number for the hotel because you may not be offered the special convention rate if you do. I suggest that you make reservations before the end of this summer as we expect the hotel to be sold-out for the convention by next spring."


----------



## spodwo (Jan 2, 2008)

Supply and demand...I found rates at the Tech Center for $149.00. 
There is no such thing as a "normal" rate at a hotel. Prices are based on demand and frankly - Marriott is NOT exactly a cheap hotel. They yield hotel rooms like the airlines sell seats. More demand - the higher the rate. 

Go here to check rates: 

www.kayak.com


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd call the Marriott reservation number again. I called on August 3rd and told them that I was making a reservation for the 2009 NGRC and the rate I got for the whole week was the $115 that is quoted on the 2009 NGRC website.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to confirm... after reading this thread I thought I'd better get on the stick, so I called the 800 number yesterday. Got a Marriott reservation center in Houston, told them I wanted the Garden Railroad Convention Rate at the the Denver Marriott Tech Center next July.. got the $115.00 rate and an email confirmation about 1/2 hour later. No muss, no fuss, see y'all in Denver!


----------

